# RAI today...



## mellijelli84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone... I've been a lurker on this forum for about a month now and decided to finally post a thread...

I was diagnosed with Graves in July 2010 but I think I might've had it for about 6 months prior to my diagnosis. I had the tachycardia, palpitations, extreme perspiration (even in a cold operating room), hair falling out, and tremors. I was immediately placed on Atenolol and Methimazole. About 3.5 weeks ago, I started to develop a severe rash that was different from the chronic urticaria that I usually get here and there since I was a kid. My endo instructed me to stop the Methimazole and sure enough, the rash disappeared in about a day. He didnt want to place me on PTU d/t cross-reactivity. He recommended that I get RAI. Initially, I was struggling with coming to terms with this treatment because I'm still young (26) and the thought of being hypothyroid and having to take thyroid supplements for life bothered me. I consulted a few different endos and they all said that the best option for me was to get RAI because the risk of getting another allergic reaction is too severe if I were to restart the antithyroid meds.

So here I am, 9 hours post RAI treatment... the isolation is not too bad... I only received 14mci so hopefully I can be out in the real world in a few days (still taking radiation precautions of course)... My ibuprofen is ready to combat the possible thyroiditis to come! My biggest worry now is trying to lose this weight I've gained (20lbs) from becoming on the hypo side during my Tapazole treatment and waiting for my levels to normalize in the future. Will update on how I'm doing in the next few days  I'm so glad to have found this site because it reassures me that I'm not alone in this journey...


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am just ahead of you by a day. I am doing ok. Watched lots of Sex in the City!!

Funny my Nuc Dr said I was ok to be around in the house as long I was an arms length away for a short period of time. I have be in the master bedroom since I got home on thursday. Today I am contemplating going out to my son's final hockey game. I know I have to sit by myself so not sure. They were so vague about instructions even though I asked over and over. I got 12 mci.

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mellijelli84 said:


> Hello everyone... I've been a lurker on this forum for about a month now and decided to finally post a thread...
> 
> I was diagnosed with Graves in July 2010 but I think I might've had it for about 6 months prior to my diagnosis. I had the tachycardia, palpitations, extreme perspiration (even in a cold operating room), hair falling out, and tremors. I was immediately placed on Atenolol and Methimazole. About 3.5 weeks ago, I started to develop a severe rash that was different from the chronic urticaria that I usually get here and there since I was a kid. My endo instructed me to stop the Methimazole and sure enough, the rash disappeared in about a day. He didnt want to place me on PTU d/t cross-reactivity. He recommended that I get RAI. Initially, I was struggling with coming to terms with this treatment because I'm still young (26) and the thought of being hypothyroid and having to take thyroid supplements for life bothered me. I consulted a few different endos and they all said that the best option for me was to get RAI because the risk of getting another allergic reaction is too severe if I were to restart the antithyroid meds.
> 
> So here I am, 9 hours post RAI treatment... the isolation is not too bad... I only received 14mci so hopefully I can be out in the real world in a few days (still taking radiation precautions of course)... My ibuprofen is ready to combat the possible thyroiditis to come! My biggest worry now is trying to lose this weight I've gained (20lbs) from becoming on the hypo side during my Tapazole treatment and waiting for my levels to normalize in the future. Will update on how I'm doing in the next few days  I'm so glad to have found this site because it reassures me that I'm not alone in this journey...


So glad that you have joined us. Sorry for the troubles though. I do think that as the days pass, you will be happy you did this. I have never seen anyone go into permanent remission (meaning life-time), only temporaray and each time it rebounded, it was worse than ever.

Put your tootsies up and pamper yourself!! You will lose the weight, I and others have. You probably will have to diet to do it but the point is you will be able to do it. Otherwise, no matter what you may have done, the weight won't come off if you are not euthyroid and it is hard to acheive that on antithyroid meds.

Have you ever had any antibodies tests run?


----------

